# Japanese web info list



## refcast

Instead of making many more different threads, I'll just post new findings in a single one.

Blacksmith woodworking tool discussion blog: old and new








鍛冶屋－木工具の今と昔(アーカイブ版)






dekoboko-supporter.blog.jp





Old woodworking blacksmith masters and their design / performance








鉄の表情ぎゃらりー







blog.livedoor.jp





Info on Toyama
"

_Made by Shuji Toyama Aogami Steel Honyaki Yanagi blade 300mm.

A
hand-made forging knife craftsman known to Sanjo, Niigata Prefecture, a town of cutlery, Shuji Toyama
is a Yanagi knife that is manufactured by integrated production at a smithy with a focus on hand-forging.

As some of you may know,
Shuji Toyama
made kitchen knives as the first Shuji Honjoji at the top brand Tadafusa about 30 years ago, and
became independent as Shuji Toyama when he reached retirement age. bottom.

After independence, Tokyu Hands approached Shuji Toyama to open a booth, but he was so obsessed with the story that he
refused because he was concerned that the number of production would increase and quality could not be maintained.

The work with the ultimate in essence has become a highly acclaimed gem both domestically and internationally, and if you look at Instagram etc., you can see posts that foreign kitchen knives enthusiasts like to use.

He is a very enthusiastic craftsman, and
recently he is old, so the number of production is small, and
now he only wholesales to the companies with whom he has been associated for a long time.
Especially for Honyaki knives, they are very valuable because they are rarely made even at the request of an acquaintance.
I have never seen anyone other than me selling at online auctions.

This time it will be exhibited without
a pattern, so please enjoy it with your favorite pattern.
In addition,
we have been running a kitchen knife sharpener in Niigata prefecture for 25 years . If you wish, you can also attach a handle, so please contact us.

Finally, please enjoy the uncompromising work of the kitchen knife craftsman, from blade cutting to polishing and every detail. "_

外山修司作 青紙鋼本焼柳刃 300mmになります。

刃物の町、新潟県三条の知る人ぞ知る
手打ち鍛造刃物職人、外山修司が鍛冶場で
手打ち鍛造に拘り一貫生産で作製している柳包丁です。

ご存知の方もおられるかと思いますが、
外山修司さんは、30年程前にトップブランド忠房にて、
初代本成寺修司として包丁を作っており、
定年を機に、外山修司として独立しました。

独立後、東急ハンズから外山修司さんのブース出店の話を持ちかけられたものの、
生産数が増え、品質を守れなくなることを懸念し断ったという逸話があるほど、拘りの職人です。

神髄を極めた作品は国内外からも、とても評価の高い逸品となっており、Instagram等を見ますと外国人の包丁マニアが好んで使っている投稿が見られます。

大変拘りの強い職人さんで
最近は、高齢ということもあり、生産数も少なく
現在は、昔から付き合いのある業者にしか卸しません。
特に本焼きの包丁に関しては、知り合いの業者からの依頼でも、滅多に造られないため、大変貴重な一品です。
ネットオークション等では当方以外で出品している方を見たことがありません。

今回は柄無しでの出品となりますので、
購入者様の、お好みの柄を付けてお楽しみ下さい。
また当方、新潟県内で25年、包丁研ぎ屋を
営んでおります。希望があれば、柄の取り付けも可能ですので、ご相談ください。

最後に、刃付けから磨き、細部に至るまで、妥協のない包丁職人の作品を、是非ご堪能下さい。


jnat and porperties


https://minobu.repo.nii.ac.jp/?action=repository_uri&item_id=437&file_id=22&file_no=1



jnat blog "London"








LONDON MADE


世界が愛で、動いている。




freet1977.exblog.jp


----------



## refcast

Japanese language pdf that describes different japanese whetstones and characteristics across Japan

Around the Buddha sculpture:
Natural whetstone and its properties

Izao Yanagimoto


仏像彫刻の周辺：
天然砥石とその性質 
柳 本 伊左雄


----------



## refcast

History of Aizu blacksmith (jp text)


----------



## refcast

History and geology of Gunma whetstones (numata comes from here).


----------



## refcast

Japanese blacksmith distribution research paper

This site also has a paper on watetsu, or japanese iron, and why it's resistant to rust (formation of stable oxide film)



https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jjcanth/70/1/70_KJ00004582320/_pdf


----------



## refcast

Whetstones in the literature-Whetstones used to polish medical devices



http://jsmh.umin.jp/journal/58-1/58-1_67.pdf


----------



## refcast

ヤスリ製造技術マニュアル◆ 目次

File Manufacturing Technical Manual ◆

80 pgs long with pictures, and info on steel properties



https://ssl.monozukuri.org/techno/technote014.pdf


----------



## refcast

こまんたれBOO!のブログ







overdiligent63.rssing.com





info on blacksmiths in detail . . .compilation


----------



## refcast

林製作所 : tie the sough


経歴 H.Diamond 初代　林市太郎 かつて日本の西洋剃刀製造の中心地は東京の下町だった。パイオニア・谷藤福太郎氏と徳平氏の兄弟が墨田区で活動していたし、荒川区ではそれ以上に盛んに製造が行われていた。 1961年の荒川区商工名鑑のとあるページだけでも以下の



ttdd1.livedoor.blog





chemical analysis of hayashi diamond razor. . . alloy steel with 1.46% carbon, using assab steel.

also lists HT temperatures and steps


----------



## refcast

Ashi Hamono factory google - 360 views
芦刃物製作所

Theres one for the upstairs, and one for downstairs
scroll down for the downstairs

The downstairs one has him forging a honyaki, so that's neat. . . at least I think it's a honyaki



https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x6000dcf6920c369b%3A0x417b64e8f471af81!3m1!7e115!4s%2Fmaps%2Fplace%2F%25E8%258A%25A6%25E5%2588%2583%25E7%2589%25A9%25E8%25A3%25BD%25E4%25BD%259C%25E6%2589%2580%2F%4034.5928964%2C135.4844994%2C3a%2C75y%2C132.81h%2C90t%2Fdata%3D*213m4*211e1*213m2*211s5X58pu5VF-YPAHm7DwaFnw*212e0*214m2*213m1*211s0x6000dcf6920c369b%3A0x417b64e8f471af81%3Fsa%3DX!5z6Iqm5YiD54mp6KO95L2c5omAIC0gR29vZ2xlIFNlYXJjaA!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipM7u-94OBfX_1qZeWw1E5f7eJ5XE0RGe26Pvtav&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwivg7T_zK3zAhVNs54KHSNDAZgQpx96BAhPEAg


----------



## refcast

『白鷹刃物工房見学』


日曜日に千年の釘で有名な白鷹幸伯さんの鍛冶場である白鷹刃物工房に行ってきました。白鷹さんは、千年の釘で有名なのですが、今の小学校五年生の教科書にも載っている人…




ameblo.jp





links to other stone and knife blogs. interview with yukinori shirataka, who forged nails for temples


----------



## refcast

Ishihara whetstone








『石原砥石工業所』


京都の砥石屋を巡る。で、市内をめぐってみる。カラスや巣板などいいやつは置いてあるけど高い。こりゃ～どうしたもんかな～と考える。そうや～！実際砥石をとってる会社…




ameblo.jp


----------



## refcast

aizu stone scratches under microscope









『使いこなせ会津砥！！』


先日海kaiさんより会津砥が送られてきました(-^□^-)以前与板のミニ削ろう会の後海kaiさんのお店に寄らせていただき、楽しい時間を過ごさせていただきました…




ameblo.jp






man who bought multi hundrer pounds of middle grit jnats








大人の砥石の買い方 - 自分の1本見つけたいです！


そう言えば大好きな中砥を大量に購入したのを忘れてました(^^;; blueyさんと一緒に全部買いました*\(^o^)/* 防塵マスクしながらの作業でした（笑） でも私的にはまだまだ足りない（笑） 車もローダウン、ブレーキも効かない（...



web.archive.org


----------



## refcast

aizu shigenobu is last knife he shows. . . all before them are shigefusa


----------



## ynot1985

i would die for an aizu shigenobu


----------



## refcast

堺刃物『芦刃物製作所』 芦 博志(後編) | （株）メープルファームズジャパン







maple-farms.co.jp




Hiroshi ashi factory tour . . .multipart is in other posts on the site


----------



## refcast

テーマ01「研磨とは」 三和研磨工業株式会社



what is sharpening / polishing -- introduction to abrasives by a japanese abrasive manufacturer


----------



## refcast

Got a shigenobu ajikiri clad knife . . . Kurouchi finish with only two stamps in the back, shige and nobu. Steel feels like TF white 1 but harder, lower in carbon, slightly better edge taking, and slightly better toughness. I accidentally snapped the tip. . . Very milky looking and smooth without looking glassy too. Catches onto hair like tf but cuts a bit more mercilessly.

Hardest Japanese carbon steel kitchen knife steel I've sharpened it think . . . Haha. Similar to honyaki. I'm gonna sell it sometime, didn't cost too much thankfully.


----------



## refcast

*カネコ総業 : kaneko sougyo

包丁柄 : kitchen knife handle*

kaneko makes kitchen knife handles in sanjo . . . hinouras come with them


----------



## refcast

Hideaki Yamamoto information


Mr. Hideaki who had been trained the family business by the first father and Kiyojiro Yamamoto from the junior high school age polished the arm under uncle Masakazu Ueda, and stood alone at the age of 25. As a result, "I want to go up as long as I do it, I always tried to do top work", and many skilled chefs have come to use "English" kitchen knives. Its aspirations and brand power are

Translated from Japanese by microsoft

中学時代から初代の父、山本清次郎さんに
家業を仕込まれた英明さんは、のちに叔父上
田政一さんのもとで腕を磨き、二十五歳で独
立。「やる限りは上へ行きたい。常にトップ
の仕事ができるように頑張った」結果、数多
くの腕の立つ料理人が「英」銘の包丁を愛用
するようになった。その志とブランド力は具

The article also mentions Jon broida at the end, haha



http://fuuseisha.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/27e4f98adf27f35b8096c52ab90c95be1.pdf


----------



## refcast

Jnat history interviews


Maruoyama








世界で唯一、京都にしかない天然砥石の魅力を伝える | 食育大事典


食育大事典の「賢人の食と心」シリーズ　「世界で唯一、京都にしかない天然砥石の魅力を伝える」　日本の伝統や文化を守る賢人によるインタビュー記事。




shokuiku-daijiten.com





Kameoka museum








天然砥石の魅力とは？特徴・選び方・歴史・人造砥石との違いなど亀岡の「天然砥石館」に聞いてみた　｜　和樂web 日本文化の入り口マガジン


旬の食材を美味しく料理する日本料理職人、木造家屋を建てる大工や神社仏閣を建てる宮大工、近年注目を集める日本刀の美を引き出す研師（とぎし）……こういった職人の仕事に欠かせないものが、刃物を精緻に美しく研ぎ上げる砥石（といし）です。 現在、一般的に使われる砥石のほとんどは人工的に作られた人造砥石です。しかし、工業化が進むまで日本では天然の石を使った天然砥石が使われていました。そして今でも、刃物道具を使...




intojapanwaraku.com


----------



## refcast

Not web info, but a review. Takahashi Kajiya grinds and fit and finish are the least consistent out of anything I've ever had. I believe he doesn't have a regular waterwheel . . . I think he has a tiny retail sized one. There is a Google arts page online about it. Supposedly he hand forges everything without a power hammer, but he does have one in the shop

White 2 steel. Feels like white 1 though. Coarser diamond stones can cause the edge to crumble. Reground mine and still need to finish it completely. Expect a ridiculously narrow or short tang that doesn't fit regular Japanese handles. I say ridiculous because it makes fitting on a handle a good bit more troublesome. Mine had a mild reverse distal taper from handle to tip. The tang was barely the thickest part. . . Spine was also too thin . . . Like 1.5mm and shinogi area was like 3mm before I thinned it to around 2.3mm. Well, I say too thin, because I'd prefer a thicker spine if closer to the edge it was thinner. The handle was also loosened easily because of the tang.

On par with top smiths steel wise though for white . . . .took me a while to conclude that because I needed to regrind it.

So think TF wabi sabi but x 4. TF had a fairly even blade road. Takahashi did not. . . Like a deep gouging overgrind at some parts. . . Which is not good, but I've done that before on a waterwheel, so I know how easy that is to do. But the Takahashi had the heel set up to use a bit like a deba, so idk. Some rural smiths do that.

There are tiny pinprick delamination spots on mine which I was actually looking for because I wanted to see if there was indeed a correlation between this and steel, and there kinda is. . . .maybe. They could have also just not been as thorough to remove all the oxide bits from the weld. There is weird crystaling on the hard steel very very much like a good honyaki or tamahagane, having handled both. . . So if youre a metal polisher that might be cool for you. . . It's distinct crystals of hard and soft steel exactly like when I've seen Japanese Swords. Steel feels crispier than tf white 1. More honyaki like feedback in my opinion.

Steel crystal picture after rough regrinding. . . Shinogi is rounded, etc.


----------



## ethompson

You’re being generous here - mine looked like it was ground by a toddler. I’m confident I could have done better in my first go on a water wheel… blindfolded. Comparing this to TF is wholly unfair to the TF. The state I got mine in was utterly unusable. There was a 2mm hole in the edge and multiple smaller overgrinds that needed fixing. In a couple spots I got these absolutely wild floppy foil edges where I think the edge got cooked during grinding. In other areas I has a similar experience where anything coarser than a 500 grit stone at <20* chipped out the edge. I also have the reverse distal taper and a useless tang - gonna need lots and lots of epoxy to mount that bad boy up.

I’ve gotten a decent, though thiccc, slicer out of mine now that I’ve worked through all the crud. The steel (and iron cladding for that matter) is some of the harder Shirogami I’ve felt. If I end up keeping it, it’ll be because it is so damn fun to polish. There is wild carbon migration like you see on the Kono vintage carbons, a sporadic haze in the core that reminds me of tamahagane, some fun super-bright crystalline structures, and banding in the iron if you take it fine enough. Still working through my polish on this one and find it to be a pretty ideal stone tester as different levels of refinement bring highlight different effects.


----------



## refcast

商品の紹介



woodworking tools and descriptions


----------



## refcast

Iwasaki razor sharpening demonstration by Ryoichi Mizuochi


----------



## refcast

Mikami masayuki tang


----------



## refcast

鎌倉彫道友会　道具道楽　天然砥石の部屋



jnat pictures, description, and microscope image of the finish they produce


----------



## refcast

sadayasu makes forged western handled gyuto, and integral handle gyuto









抱柄型牛刀 21.0㎝ | 打刃物 定康 powered by BASE


抱柄型牛刀...




www.sadayasu.com


----------



## refcast

三木の鉋鍛冶の歴史・黒川鉋鍛冶の歴史



history of miki blacksmithing, and plane kanna geneology of blacksmiths. Lotsa history explanation and pictures, including tamahagane tools polished, and a lot about the blacksmithing process, iron and steel selection


----------



## refcast

Microstructure of hardened white steel in a chisel, microscope



鍛冶屋




more micrographs

search 白紙 金属組織



https://www.google.com/search?q=%E7%99%BD%E7%B4%99+%09%E9%87%91%E5%B1%9E%E7%B5%84%E7%B9%94&rlz=1C1ONGR_enUS991US991&sxsrf=ALiCzsaNHp7N7QHsqQBBWfRnuNN_k31uXA%3A1652007166991&ei=_qB3YuSKPIPFqtsPkcmbgAQ&ved=0ahUKEwjkgeui3s_3AhWDomoFHZHkBkAQ4dUDCA8&uact=5&oq=%E7%99%BD%E7%B4%99+%09%E9%87%91%E5%B1%9E%E7%B5%84%E7%B9%94&gs_lcp=Cgdnd3Mtd2l6EAMyBQghEKABMgUIIRCgAToHCAAQRxCwAzoHCAAQgAQQDDoNCC4QgAQQxwEQrwEQDEoECEEYAEoECEYYAFCfAVidC2CZDmgBcAF4AIABdIgB2gGSAQMwLjKYAQCgAQGgAQLIAQfAAQE&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## refcast

Spark test of hitachi steels: white, blue



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa9R5oXGkm3SSOosgsvjXiA


----------



## refcast

炭素鋼材 | 金高刃物老舗 | 青紙２号鋼 | 白紙２号鋼 | 青紙スーパー鋼 | 青紙１号鋼







www.kanetakahamono.com













白紙2号　（大）　鋼 | 金高刃物老舗


日立金属安来工場が生産している。 砂鉄を原料とした最高の鉄を原料に不純物を徹底的に 取り除き炭素を加えたもの。 日本刀の原材料として使用される玉鋼（たまはがね）に 組成的にもっとも近い。（しかし玉鋼のほうが鋼としては上） 高級な刃物にはこの鋼がよく使われている。 包丁・のみ・鎌・たがね・斧など ご注意※鍛造品のサイズに関しましては、 厚み・幅・長さに多少の誤差が御座いますのでご了承ください。 サイズ：厚5~6×幅28~30×長240~250mm




www.kanetakahamono.com





hitachi steel small quantity purchase


----------



## refcast

高橋建具製作所　道具の具



Kanna plane master list of works and lineage and pictures


----------



## refcast

包丁をを買うなら 大工道具専門店(PROSHOPHOKUTO)


包丁をお探しの方は大工道具専門店(PROSHOPHOKUTO)



www5e.biglobe.ne.jp





Kanna Smith knives


----------



## refcast

‰O•X‚³‚ñ‚Ì’mŒb‘Ü



kengo usui kanna smith editorials where he shared his wisdom


----------



## refcast

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLhbah6KqYfWkXGbVY1pXvg/videos



japanese machetes, nata, lotsa videos of different ones with blacksmith names


----------



## baggyjorts

refcast said:


> sadayasu makes forged western handled gyuto, and integral handle gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 抱柄型牛刀 21.0㎝ | 打刃物 定康 powered by BASE
> 
> 
> 抱柄型牛刀...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sadayasu.com


Have you tried one of these? Don't see a lot of info on them on the forums, other than that they seem to be made with yellow 2 and are quite hard


----------



## refcast

@baggyjorts Not yet but hope to eventually


----------



## refcast

Kiya Hamono book

Will post raw pictures. Shigefusa hardness and microstructure


----------



## refcast

AI 手書きくずし字検索



AI cursive script kanji finder


----------



## refcast

Sakai Blacksmith Umesaku​堺鍛冶梅作​It is a work of Mr. Shunichi Kosaka who was the third generation of Sakai blacksmith plum.

堺鍛冶梅の三代目であった小阪俊一氏の作品です。
日本刀製作の技法を取り入れ、刃に綾杉紋という美しい波紋を浮かび上がらせる。
添付している書類や箱がございませんので、ご了承ください。









堺鍛冶梅作 柳刃 刺身包丁 堺打刃物 年代物 積層... - ヤフオク!


ご覧いただき、誠にありがとうございます。YOUTUBEに投稿しておりますので、動画をご覧のご希望の方は下記のリンクでご覧ください。https://youtube.com/shorts/f7UbbBqzECg?feature=share堺鍛冶梅の三代目であった小阪俊一氏の作品です。日本刀製作の技法を取り入れ、刃に綾杉紋という美しい波紋を浮かび上がらせる。添付している書類や箱がございませんので、ご了承ください。未使用品ですが、長時間保管なので、欠けや汚れなどが付いています。詳細：+刃渡り: 347㎜。+全長:



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp













堺鍛冶梅作 柳刃 刺身包丁 堺打刃物 年代物 積層... - ヤフオク!


ご覧いただき、誠にありがとうございます。YOUTUBEに投稿しておりますので、動画をご覧のご希望の方は下記のリンクでご覧ください。https://youtube.com/shorts/f7UbbBqzECg?feature=share堺鍛冶梅の三代目であった小阪俊一氏の作品です。日本刀製作の技法を取り入れ、刃に綾杉紋という美しい波紋を浮かび上がらせる。添付している書類や箱がございませんので、ご了承ください。未使用品ですが、長時間保管なので、欠けや汚れなどが付いています。詳細：+刃渡り: 347㎜。+全長:



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## refcast

鍛造用ヤスギ青紙2刃物鋼 厚手① - ヤフオク!


【材質】 青紙2 刃物鋼 1枚【寸法】 厚み6ｍｍ 幅35ｍｍ 長さ２50ｍｍ青紙2刃物鋼鍛造用ナイフや高級刃物に使用される。状態は画像にて判断して下さい。 完璧な美品を求める方、神経質な方はご入札をお控えください。発送はレターパック510ゆうパック着払いを対応させていただきます。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp





forging steel for sale yasuki small thick bars

gxkkokikei


----------



## Smashmasta

Wow, thank you @refcast for all these articles and information, this must have been a fair amount of work - much appreciated. But now you have to translate everything lol


----------



## refcast

Hahaha and this is like 1/5 of the stuff I find but the most interesting at least


----------



## refcast

Broken old yanagi tip

You can see how thick the steel is, the grain, and compare it to the iron. You can see the ura cross section and also the steel cross section isn't uniform.

The blade had a crack for a long time and there was corrosion so the steel is blackened.

I cracked the very tip off to check how the steel is there, and it's not corroded and much brighter. 2.5mm thick at thickest

Courtesy @Greasylake


----------



## refcast

Beyond kouba Sanjo Craftsman festival

Hinoura video


----------



## refcast

Takada in Miki, model kusshin Togo steel Kanna steel banding.

@lagrangeL2


----------



## refcast

Aizu shigenobu

Historical blacksmith

Feels like between white 1 and 2

Need to make contact on the ura still

Steel feels good and worth the historical praise. . . Kinda like tf white but better or grabbier


----------



## ethompson

I get excited every time this thread is updated!


----------



## refcast

It's worth the praise but nagahiro is still better lol.

Shigenobu is nottttttt worth a super high price. Get a tf instead. 

Lots of no name or unknown or lesser known smiths are just as good or better as well


----------



## refcast




----------



## refcast

火造りの包丁 越後鍛冶に学ぶ（前編） | 高橋みな「火のあるお料理とクックウェア探検」







fireside-essay.jp





hinoura workshop and process


----------



## refcast

This is a thing. Most pretty Damascus I've seen. SO much steel in the cladding too, that must have been a pain for forge and straighten.


----------

